# Do you have leash/snap and collar preference?



## 5shot (Oct 11, 2011)

I have had my own leather shop for some time now (making holsters), and I am going to start offering custom leashes and collars (we just got a GSD pup who is now 12 weeks old).

I would like to start down the right path, so I thought I would try to get some input from hard core users:

Do you have a preference for leash width? Style (does it need to have round rings, secondary attachments, etc)? Do you have a preference for a certain type of snap/release?

Do you use collars with center rings? Handles? Width? 

I will be doing some really nice custom stuff too, but I would like to have a really good foundation of items that fit the needs of those requiring hard use equipment. I am going to use and 8-10 oz Harness Leather, heavy saddle thread and double cap steel rivets for the construction. These will be held to the same standards as my holsters, and I expect them to be perfect!


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

check out elitek9 and Ray Allen. that should give you some ideas


----------

